# 2000mW , 3 Km Range Wifi Adapter



## rsk11584 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Friends, 

I saw this adapter on deal extreme, 

DealExtreme: $20.00 High Power 2000mW 802.11b/g 54Mbps USB 2.0 Wireless Network Adapter (2.4GHz/15dBi)

Actually I have already made my first purchase at dealextreme but their delivery times are too slow, also my order was very less amount. Now I am planning to buy this hi range wifi adapter.

Has anyone seen hi range wifi adapter will it really boost your PCs wifi receiving power and get you a wide range of wifi networks in your surrounding area?????????? 

If such wifi adapter is available in Chennai at range of Rs.1000 or 1500 then please give me the address I want to buy this adapter and try its capabilities


----------

